# Am I to heavy



## Micpr2 (21 Jul 2018)

Hi all new to cyclechat
I'm having problems with my bike I purcashed, I'm 18 stone 5 and wanted a bike. I was wary about buying a bike because of my weight and I'm having problems already.
The rear wheel wobbles side to side i took it to the shop and they thought it was a snapped axle or loose bearings they fixed it free of charge because it was still under 30 days guarantee.
After 7 days the rear tyre is wobbling again but not as bad but worried its gonna get as bad as last time.
I don't know if I'm to heavy for the bike I was told a hardball moujtain bike limit is 19 stone 6. I'm not ragging the bike around literally to work and back and on my days off go for a bike ride to lose weight and build up my fitness.
Thanks for reading I hope I can get help with my issue.


----------



## Drago (21 Jul 2018)

You'll be fine on any bike of moderate quality upwards. Your wheel is wobbling for reasons other than your weight.


----------



## tom73 (21 Jul 2018)

Hey and welcome to a fellow newbie have to say this forum is a great place to get help and support. 

Can't really help you with your problem but sure someone will be happy to help. But from what i've seen reading other posts is the thinking looks to be that bikes can take more than they say weight wise so don't think that's too much an issue.


----------



## mcshroom (21 Jul 2018)

I wouldn't worry about being too heavy. I'm a similar weight and one of mine is a carbon road bike. It sounds like either the wheel is built badly and it's out of true, or the hub hasn't been assembled tightly enough. Does the whole wheel rock from side to side or is the rim a wobbly shape?


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Jul 2018)

You should be fine on a hardtail MTB - what make of bike is it?
I'd be asking the shop to sort it, involving the manufacturer if needs be.


----------



## slowmotion (21 Jul 2018)

It's not your weight that's the problem. I think the bike is defective.

BTW, welcome.


----------



## Micpr2 (21 Jul 2018)

mcshroom said:


> I wouldn't worry about being too heavy. I'm a similar weight and one of mine is a carbon road bike. It sounds like either the wheel is built badly and it's out of true, or the hub hasn't been assembled tightly enough. Does the whole wheel rock from side to side or is the rim a wobbly shape?


The whole wheel If I hold the wheel at the top it moves side to side id say abouts few millimetres each way


----------



## Micpr2 (21 Jul 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> You should be fine on a hardtail MTB - what make of bike is it?
> I'd be asking the shop to sort it, involving the manufacturer if needs be.


Cube reaction tm 2018 mountain bike.


----------



## Micpr2 (21 Jul 2018)

slowmotion said:


> It's not your weight that's the problem. I think the bike is defective.
> 
> BTW, welcome.


Hi  Tbh I'm starting to think that myself


----------



## froze (22 Jul 2018)

did you by chance consider contacting the manufacture to see what the max recommended rider weight is for your particular bike model? being told what a general bike rider weight limit is for all bikes is simply incorrect because while some may follow the same rules not all do. Most MTB's are between 250 to 260 not 272 pounds, while manufactures may build a bike be able to exceed those limits it isn't recommended to exceed those limits, plus if something happens to the bike that would normally be handled under warranty, won't be handled by warranty if the bike was ridden by someone who exceeded the recommended limits. Limits are manufactures engineered limits that give a product a certain life expectancy and failure rate, anything beyond those limits will reduce how long that thing may last before failure and thus won't be warrantied.


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2018)

How much was the bike?


----------



## Micpr2 (22 Jul 2018)

froze said:


> did you by chance consider contacting the manufacture to see what the max recommended rider weight is for your particular bike model? being told what a general bike rider weight limit is for all bikes is simply incorrect because while some may follow the same rules not all do. Most MTB's are between 250 to 260 not 272 pounds, while manufactures may build a bike be able to exceed those limits it isn't recommended to exceed those limits, plus if something happens to the bike that would normally be handled under warranty, won't be handled by warranty if the bike was ridden by someone who exceeded the recommended limits. Limits are manufactures engineered limits that give a product a certain life expectancy and failure rate, anything beyond those limits will reduce how long that thing may last before failure and thus won't be warrantied.


On the wheel it says max rider weight 120kg. I weigh abouts 116 I know it's close but it's not over.


----------



## Micpr2 (22 Jul 2018)

screenman said:


> How much was the bike?


£1599


----------



## Kajjal (22 Jul 2018)

froze said:


> did you by chance consider contacting the manufacture to see what the max recommended rider weight is for your particular bike model? being told what a general bike rider weight limit is for all bikes is simply incorrect because while some may follow the same rules not all do. Most MTB's are between 250 to 260 not 272 pounds, while manufactures may build a bike be able to exceed those limits it isn't recommended to exceed those limits, plus if something happens to the bike that would normally be handled under warranty, won't be handled by warranty if the bike was ridden by someone who exceeded the recommended limits. Limits are manufactures engineered limits that give a product a certain life expectancy and failure rate, anything beyond those limits will reduce how long that thing may last before failure and thus won't be warrantied.



This is a good point, for example below is a link to the max weights for specialized bikes. Generally the alloy hardtails go up to 300lbs but most other bikes are below this.

https://media.specialized.com/support/collateral/0000093943.pdf


----------



## gasinayr (22 Jul 2018)

I had a similar problem when I bought a Trek 6000 disk hardtail. i was around the same weight as you and the rear wheel spokes kept snapping. The local bike shop said that they use the cheapest spokes and things to keep the build cost down therefore more profit. he offered to rebuild the rear wheel with good quality spokes for the price of the spokes. Have done around 7000 miles now without any spokes snapping. Enough said.


----------



## stuarttunstall (22 Jul 2018)

After over 35 years I decided that I was getting a bike to help get a little more fresh air and exercise, and to help me lose weight in addition to the 4 days a week at the gym..

I was actually, and still am heavier than you, when I got the bike which is a Scott Sub Cross 10 Hybrid I was 133 KG (21 stone) on a bike rated at 120 KG, (19 Stone) I have since lost about a stone, so maybe 6-7 Kg maybe a little more looking at my clothes (trousers may fall down now) and size of the old "belly" lol in 9 weeks I have had the bike. (off to Doctors soon so I will get weighed anyway)

I was paranoid about my weight on the bike, and even questioned this with the shop as I know Specialized do one rated at 136 KG so I would have gone for that ....

I have had no problems at all "so far" with the bike or wheels and it was in for it's free check over yesterday and it was all OK... just some minor adjustments as expected.. 

They did true the front wheel for me FOC as I managed to do that the 2nd time out, like a fool I came to a halt on the edge of a rut and the bike slipped from under me down the rut at a strange angle which put a slight blip in the wheel.... 

Rear wheel is spot on and the roads I am using until I a 110% confident on a bike are not the best, not maintained and full of bumps and debris... not smooth at all.

This is were I asked the same question, and got some excellent advice and comments https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bike-weight-limits.233852/

This is a link in there from a chap who was a little heavier than both of us lol ... https://theamazing39stonecyclist.wordpress.com/am-i-too-heavy-for-a-bike/

Stuart


----------



## Ticktockmy (22 Jul 2018)

Frankly, you wieght shoulld be no problem for your bike as others have said, I had similar with my MTB that I used for touring, the cause was that at times I was standing up on the pedals going up hill with a fully loaded touring setup. The result was it put too much strain on the wheel and caused it to go out of true. I got over the problem by buying a Halo SAS downhill wheel, and that was 7 years ago and have had no problems since.


----------



## Kajjal (22 Jul 2018)

Micpr2 said:


> Hi  Tbh I'm starting to think that myself



Having quickly looked at the bike on line it has 32 spokes in both wheels and that should be fine for your usage. 

When it wobbles is it loose spokes or play in the actual hub ?


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2018)

Micpr2 said:


> The whole wheel If I hold the wheel at the top it moves side to side id say abouts few millimetres each way


I had exactly the same problem on my singlespeed bike last week - LINK. (The hub was loose. It took a few seconds to tighten it up.)


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Jul 2018)

froze said:


> did you by chance consider contacting the manufacture to see what the max recommended rider weight is for your particular bike model? being told what a general bike rider weight limit is for all bikes is simply incorrect because while some may follow the same rules not all do. Most MTB's are between 250 to 260 not 272 pounds, while manufactures may build a bike be able to exceed those limits it isn't recommended to exceed those limits, plus if something happens to the bike that would normally be handled under warranty, won't be handled by warranty if the bike was ridden by someone who exceeded the recommended limits. Limits are manufactures engineered limits that give a product a certain life expectancy and failure rate, anything beyond those limits will reduce how long that thing may last before failure and thus won't be warrantied.



If, as it appears, he bought the bike in a shop, there's no need for him to get involved with the manufacturer. It's up to the shop staff to sell him a bike that can cope with his weight, or tell him they don't stock anything suitable.

Any failure of the frame or any component will be for the shop to rectify.


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jul 2018)

As @ColinJ says that sounds like the cones and lock nuts on the hub are not tightened properly. It's nothing to do with your weight. I would take it back to the shop and ask them why they've given you a bike with a defective rear hub - twice. It should be an easy fix with a couple of cone spanners.


----------



## screenman (22 Jul 2018)

Micpr2 said:


> £1599



That should be a nice bike giving no problems, take it back under warranty.


----------



## tom73 (22 Jul 2018)

Some good advice all round. I'd be back to shop and get them to sort it. Your contract is after all with the seller. Not sure how long you've had it for but having given them the chance to fit it once and its still not sorted. 

Give them a chance to sort it out this time too if they still can't provide you with a bike that is fit to use. You'd have a right to reject it and be refunded. But I'd be hopeful you will not have to get to that point as they have be ok with you to date.


----------



## Phaeton (22 Jul 2018)

Cube are good quality bikes, German engineering, so I'd be taking it back to the shop & giving them 1 more chance before escalating it to the manager/owner of the shop


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2018)

Micpr2 said:


> On the wheel it says max rider weight 120kg. I weigh abouts 116 I know it's close but it's not over.


There's a margin of safety built in, so you are no where near the actual capacity. It was just a dodgy wheel, it happens, enjoy and this time next year you'll be sub 14st (90kg) at least


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jul 2018)

HLaB said:


> There's a margin of safety built in, so you are no where near the actual capacity. It was just a dodgy wheel, it happens, enjoy and this time next year you'll be sub 14st (90kg) at least


When does that happen? I've been waiting 8 years so far


----------



## HLaB (22 Jul 2018)

mcshroom said:


> When does that happen? I've been waiting 8 years so far


You're no trying hard enough then, look at Gary Brennan 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gs1_5dHdnxY


Just today @mangid is posting about his great effort (17 to 10.5 st) and I know folks who have done similar. It happens if you work at it and I'm sure the OP will too.


----------



## DCBassman (22 Jul 2018)

mcshroom said:


> When does that happen? I've been waiting 8 years so far


Happened to me, finally, within the last three or four months. Feels good!
Kinda missing the cheeeeeeese a bit, though...


----------



## Alan O (22 Jul 2018)

mcshroom said:


> As @ColinJ says that sounds like the cones and lock nuts on the hub are not tightened properly. It's nothing to do with your weight. I would take it back to the shop and ask them why they've given you a bike with a defective rear hub - twice. It should be an easy fix with a couple of cone spanners.


Yes, if you can grip the wheel at any point on the rim and rock it from side to side with any looseness, that seems the most likely cause to me.


----------



## Kajjal (22 Jul 2018)

It sounds like a defective new wheel. Often modern bikes have sealed cartridge bearings which means the solution is a new wheel in this case. I would ask the shop to swap it out under warranty. As a test they could try a different wheel to confirm nothing else is causing the problem.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2018)

Kajjal said:


> It sounds like a defective new wheel. *Often modern bikes have sealed cartridge bearings which means the solution is a new wheel in this case*. I would ask the shop to swap it out under warranty. As a test they could try a different wheel to confirm nothing else is causing the problem.


As I mentioned in the post that I linked to above, my hub has sealed bearings but it still has nuts and locknuts which can be tightened or loosened. Mine had come loose, which is what caused the rim to be able to move from side to side. On my first attempt at fixing the problem (without the use of cone spanners), I overtightened the hub and it would hardly turn after that. I found my cone spanners, did the job properly, and have had no problems since.


----------



## Alan O (22 Jul 2018)

ColinJ said:


> As I mentioned in the post that I linked to above, my hub has sealed bearings but it still has nuts and locknuts which can be tightened or loosened. Mine had come loose, which is what caused the rim to be able to move from side to side. On my first attempt at fixing the problem (without the use of cone spanners), I overtightened the hub and it would hardly turn after that. I found my cone spanners, did the job properly, and have had no problems since.


Yep, one of mine has wheels with sealed bearings too - it still has locknuts.


----------



## Micpr2 (22 Jul 2018)

Thanks for all the responses.
I called the shop today and asked many questions,
He put my mind to rest as he explained how weight shouldn't be a issue with this certain bike, I'm going in to have a chat with the mechanic at the shop when im next off work so I will let you know what he says.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Jul 2018)

If the problem is the same as the one that I had, it only takes a few seconds to check. Just whip the wheel out and check the locknuts on the hub. One of mine was so loose that it rattled! 

I know that a new bike shouldn't have problems but TBH if I bought a bike with a simple problem that could be put right very easily, I would find it much less hassle to do it myself than to bother taking the bike back. (In this case, at least one thin spanner would be needed to hold the nut while the locknut was being tightened.)


----------



## User66445 (25 Jul 2018)

One small point, I discovered after I bought my CF bike, was that the weight limit is your all up weight, which includes clothes (one hopes!) water, anything you and the bike are carrying in fact.

You may weigh 120 kg in the bathroom, but your weight on the bike is always going to be more.


----------



## groundy74 (26 Jul 2018)

Definitely not your weight, I have a carbon road bike and in January weighed in at 19 stone and have had no issues with the bike. With the combination of a weight loss program and plenty of cycling I have reduced my weight to 14 stone 13lbs. I'd be looking at a full refund as bike obviously not fit for purpose, good luck


----------



## tommaguzzi (30 Jul 2018)

18 st should not be a problem. i am thinking about those touring cyclists that take just about everything they own in bags and panniers hanging off front and rear panniers, handlebar and frame bags. i should think the all up weight of that lot even if the rider is say only 12 st would be around 18st or more and yet they ride big miles apparently without problems or they wouldnt be able to load so much gear on their bikes.

how about when you see a couple of yooofs flying down a hill and one is giving the other a backkie as we once called 'em, thats two 11st lads on what is usually a cheapo BSO and the wheels arn't collapsing.

so no 18st is not a problem for bikes.


----------



## User66445 (31 Jul 2018)

That isn't true, it depends on the bike. To take your example, 114kg (OP weight) is over the limit for some, and if he did take the gear you suggest, 152 kg weight definitely so!


----------



## tommaguzzi (31 Jul 2018)

avole.
you missed my point. i am not suggesting the OP goes touring, i am saying that the super heavy laden tourists i sometimes see must weigh a simiar all up weight to the OP who just wants to go riding naked so to speak.


----------



## User66445 (31 Jul 2018)

And you miss my point. You made a blanket statement that 18 stone is not a problem for a bike. That isn't so it certainly exceeds some manufacturer's recommendations which are always for all up weight, plus, as you say, that 114 kg is nude weight and does not include clothes, shoes, water etc. 

Mind you, I'd guess it is only the lightweight racing bikes where weights of over 100 kg is a problem.


----------



## tommaguzzi (1 Aug 2018)

I don't think the OP is going to be using a carbon race bike just yet.
Almost any other bike will be able to cope with his weight, especially since he is just starting out and will only be doing shorter rides until he gets fitter. Then he will have burned off 2 or 3 more stones and weight won't be an issue anyway.
Nice chatting with you :-)


----------



## nickyboy (2 Aug 2018)

Maybe should give these wheels a miss

https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...t-launched-hunt-time-hill-climb-season-388798

78kg limit and if you're over 70kg they recommend regular checks by a technician!!! I went over 70kg when I was about 16 years old and never looked back


----------



## ChrisPAmbulance (2 Aug 2018)

I was worried about the same thing when I started being in the 18-20 stone bracket. But I got a steel framed Ridgeback Voyage and have had few problems. the bike is a bit heavier than most roadies but it has proved to be extremely robust. 5 years on I'm still riding it, the only real problem I have had is cracking a wheel rim but that was more to do with riding over an embedded railway line with heavy panniers on the back than anything else.


----------



## Big T (3 Aug 2018)

nickyboy said:


> Maybe should give these wheels a miss
> 
> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/...t-launched-hunt-time-hill-climb-season-388798
> 
> 78kg limit and if you're over 70kg they recommend regular checks by a technician!!! I went over 70kg when I was about 16 years old and never looked back



Hunt do make some stronger wheels for big riders, weight limit up to 130kg.


----------



## mikeymustard (5 Aug 2018)

I've got a bud who started riding at 24 stone, but still wanted a road bike. He had some 36 spoke wheels made to address his worries a little but he had no problems


----------



## The 300lb Cyclist (16 Aug 2018)

I had the same concerns when I started out a month ago. I spoke to a lot of retailers and viewed comments on various forums/facebook groups. The general consensus is that the bike will not be an issue and I am 21st. Hope you got/get your issue resolved.


----------

